# Bushcraft skills for prepping



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

I have been researching some stuff and found that most british preppers are into bushcraft. I think it is a skill that some of us could pick up. Let me know your thoughts on bushcraft skills


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Allota the same stuff. It blends in perty well both ways.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

BullDozer said:


> I have been researching some stuff and found that most british preppers are into bushcraft. I think it is a skill that some of us could pick up. Let me know your thoughts on bushcraft skills


Bushcraft is a set of skills. I believe that they are very applicable to preparedness ... especially those anticipating time in the bush or wilderness.

One of the most comical things I ever saw was the first Boy Scout Campout our new troop had. The boys "borrowed" a book of matches from me (the Scoutmaster) to start the campfire. Thirty seconds later they came back for more matches! They'd been told to pack fire starting material and to read the chapter on fire starting and to also bring toilet paper, first aid kit and rain gear. Guess what the little shavers didn't do? If you said "all of the above" you're correct.

If you haven't done those things don't just assume that you can! You should have seen the things that they had to do to get toilet paper from me! The show was great! (But they never forgot it again!)


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

yep reading about starting a fire with out flame is one thing, doing it is another, then add rain.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Tirediron said:


> yep reading about starting a fire with out flame is one thing, doing it is another, then add rain.


Yes!!!!!!!! Do not just read about these things. Actually go out and practice them. Some stuff is not as easy as it looks. If you've never used a fire bow don't expect to just rub two sticks together and get fire. It can take a while to find the right combination that works. If you do find the right combination, do not lose the set!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

While fire starting skills are important, It's not the only thing. One must develop a whole range of skills in order to survive in the wilderness, but no matter what skill you are learning, learn to do it in the most adverse conditions, learn to build traps, shelters, make fire, find food and water in the worst possible conditions. If you can do that you will survive.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Practice yalls skill in good conditions, builds confidence, then work yer way inta worse an worse conditions. That saves ya gettin disappointed an quitin. JMHO.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Practice yalls skill in good conditions, builds confidence, then work yer way inta worse an worse conditions. That saves ya gettin disappointed an quitin. JMHO.


Yessir. I agree.


----------

